
Millimeter-wave 5G will never scale beyond dense urban areas, T-Mobile says - ilamont
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/millimeter-wave-5g-will-never-scale-beyond-dense-urban-areas-t-mobile-says/
======
captainbland
If true it sounds like 5G's going to mostly be useful in very congested urban
areas not so much for very high speed for the individual user (which I guess
won't be attainable in the kinds of congested areas where it's likely to be
deployed) but mostly just to ensure reliable, reasonably fast connections in
busy urban areas where you often can't get a good connection with 4G and
earlier technologies... provided there aren't any obstacles, at least.

